# SS316 Ribbon Wire



## Daniel Alves (10/10/16)

Hi,

I am looking for anyone that has SS316 Ribbon wire?


----------



## Throat Punch (10/10/16)

Hi Daniel! We don't sell ribbon wire by itself, but US imported premade spools of flat claption wire if you wanted to check those out: https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...16l-spooled-stainless-steel-flat-clapton-wire


----------



## Daniel Alves (10/10/16)

awesome thanks


----------



## Daniel Alves (10/10/16)

i like you website by the way

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Throat Punch (10/10/16)

Thanks Dan the man! We pride ourselves in taking our own photos of our gear. Hope our customers enjoy it as much as we enjoyed shooting them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

